# Horse People - OTTB's?



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

So my coworker and I realized that we have the same dream - to rescue off the track thoroughbreds. I'm not in the position to do that anytime soon, but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them. I know the basics about them - on a lot of drugs, kept in stalls, used to a strict schedule, kept very lean, can be high strung, etc. I don't know enough about the specific injuries, only that some are worse than others. Basically that I'd have to go through a lot horses to find one that is safe (ish), has decent conformation, a good mind, and not injured enough to have a second career. So what are the chances of adopting one of those horses and training it to be a decent jumper or dressage horse? From looking at the sites, some of them have really impressive pedigrees, nice conformation (to my eye) and would only be around 2k. The biggest thing would be giving a home to a horse that potentially would end up in a slaughter house in japan.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I've known many, and many more people who had the same idea. I can't remember but a few that it worked out well for. I've always felt sorry for those horses too. If you are already set up to keep horses, and have experience training, I wish you well. We finished our part with retraining rescue horses and dogs decades ago.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

In this economy, there are a lot of people giving away their horses - in general they are expensive to keep & maintain. We have a lot of horse rescue organizations here in Florida if you're looking for something like that.


----------

